# SOAK: how do you disassemble a peanut remote ?



## Tivo_60 (Jun 13, 2003)

Hi all, well I finally spilled coffee this morning on our peanut remote and it stopped working. (hopefully nothings permanently shorted)

Did a search and only found removing the 1 screw in the battery compartment and then prying apart at the seam(s) with a butter knife.
This isn't working for me and the seams are getting pretty torn up. Anyone have
a detailed method of effectively/safely taking the remote apart without destroying it ?


----------



## funtoupgrade (Mar 15, 2005)

Instead of the butter knife use an old expired credit card and start at the end nearest where you removed the screw.


----------



## Tivo_60 (Jun 13, 2003)

Outstanding...thanks ! The CC did the trick and the remote is again working.


----------

